# Tell me to hurry up - CANCEL!!



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Had a pax who told me "can you please hurry up. need to get to work asap". So, I figured alright, at least he said please, so I started to go. Not even a mile in, he goes "how close are you". What an impatient dick, so I cancel on his ass and turned right back around. Felt really empowering. Oh yeah - and this was at 4 am in NJ suburbs with no other cars nearby. Good luck getting another ride, asshole. Would you guys have done the same thing?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes. You did well. He probably would've scored you low and *****ed and moaned the entire ride.

He felt his job was more important than yours to suggest you should risk a speeding ticket because he has piss poor planning and doesn't know how to arrange getting himself to work on time.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

It bothers me to no end the stroke passengers that start with this stuff. You did great. I do the same thing. Just remember who he is. Because it might be his payback if you ever pick him up in the future.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

I completely agree and would have done the same. Calling and telling me to hurry is an immediate cancel. Calling and asking me 'where are you?' is an immediate cancel. If your not smart enough to track my vehicle progress on a phone that does your thinking for you, then walk your ass to wherever you need to go.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

If he starts being a prick before you even have him the car, he would be a prick the whole way. If he is late to work, he will punish you with the screwed up rating system.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Yes. You did well. He probably would've scored you low





UberCemetery said:


> he will punish you with the screwed up rating system.


This is how Uber shoots itself in the foot with its rating system and the way in which it administers it. Passengers get stranded because drivers fear a low rating which leads to de-activation. Said fears are well founded. There is no procedure for drivers to appeal it, merely a hit-or-miss (usually miss) e-Mail to a CSR who is totally unfamiliar with anything. Rather than risk the low rating, drivers are leaving the customers so customer service suffers.................*WAIT A MINUTE!!!!!* Uber is a *technology* company, *NOT* a transportation company. Why should Uber care about service to the riders, even if its e-Mails seem to promote that?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

This clown PAX is a cabbie Bread & Butter and UBER is spoon feeding it to them. When they call you all it takes is a simple, you need a cab as neither me nor my rating can risk you. Sorry but you're going to be late for work.

And of course NO mention of a nice tip if you preform a miracle. UBER PAX wish maximum service/risk at a budget price.

We are your personal driver as long as you're not drunk, late, know how to set a pin, some college kids, lost or especially you have a low rating


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> This clown PAX is a cabbie Bread & Butter and UBER is spoon feeding it to them. When they call you all it takes is a simple, you need a cab as neither me nor my rating can risk you. Sorry but you're going to be late for work. And of course NO mention of a nice tip if you preform a miracle. UBER PAX wish maximum service/risk at a budget price.


Yup, we hackers have had those types for years. If you read what some of the other hackers have posted here about them, many of them are glad that Uber is taking those obnoxos. As for your final sentence, the best expression that I have read about that is "limousine service for bus rates". It was a member of this forum who first posted it, but I forget which one it is now, so I can not give him the credit that he is due. It will have to suffice that I deny my invention of the expression, for now, at least.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "limousine service for bus rates"


And Uber literally tried to sell that in Dallas. Glad the strike worked!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, JJ/Uber/Miami.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Had a pax who told me "can you please hurry up. need to get to work asap". So, I figured alright, at least he said please, so I started to go. Not even a mile in, he goes "how close are you". What an impatient dick, so I cancel on his ass and turned right back around. Felt really empowering. Oh yeah - and this was at 4 am in NJ suburbs with no other cars nearby. Good luck getting another ride, asshole. Would you guys have done the same thing?


Had that happen to me as well. Pax kept texting me to hurry up to his location. I pull over to reply I'm enroute and should be there shortly. Texts me back in all caps why I'm not moving! I pull over again and reply "You are forcing me to pull over to a safe area just to reply back to your messages. It is illegal for drivers to text and drive at the same time." Pax cancels, and I collect the cancellation fee.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

AshyLarry81 Keep us posted if your driver rating drops a little today or tomorrow? If the rider complains about you and your rating drops for some reason that you are not sure of? - that is an indication that Uber might be manipulating it because they received a complaint. My feeling is we can and will get docked with rating even if we did not perform the service.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Had a pax who told me "can you please hurry up. need to get to work asap". So, I figured alright, at least he said please, so I started to go. Not even a mile in, he goes "how close are you". What an impatient dick, so I cancel on his ass and turned right back around. Felt really empowering. Oh yeah - and this was at 4 am in NJ suburbs with no other cars nearby. Good luck getting another ride, asshole. Would you guys have done the same thing?


That would be a good time to slow down, and have problems with "traffic" and "detours", until Pax cancels.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> AshyLarry81 Keep us posted if your driver rating drops a little today or tomorrow? If the rider complains about you and your rating drops for some reason that you are not sure of? - that is an indication that Uber might be manipulating it because they received a complaint. My feeling is we can and will get docked with rating even if we did not perform the service.


My rating took a 0.02 hit, but I'm pretty certain it was from an earlier ride I did with some drunk people (only ride of the day). If the rider had complained, I would think that I'd take a bigger hit than that.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Not necessarily the ride before the hurry up its 4:00 am prick - Lets just blame the 4:00 am asshole on this one.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Good for you AshyLarry81 
I'll give a pax 1 shot of the how long thing under the assumption that they are new but if you text or call me a second time, I'm done. I would try to get them to cancel so you get paid the small fee but still better to not deal with an entitled prick.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I judged those calls on the "tone" of their voice. 9/10 it was a cancel though.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

you did the right thing. actually, you could have canceled on the 1st 'hurry up.'
i picked up a rich college indian girl like 18 yrs old. same thing happened. i rushed all the way to the airport. as i was arriving, she told me she was going to call uber to cancel the ride because the plane was taking off in 10 minutes! i guess i was too stupid to asked the flight schedule in the first place.


----------



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Had a pax who told me "can you please hurry up. need to get to work asap". So, I figured alright, at least he said please, so I started to go. Not even a mile in, he goes "how close are you". What an impatient dick, so I cancel on his ass and turned right back around. Felt really empowering. Oh yeah - and this was at 4 am in NJ suburbs with no other cars nearby. Good luck getting another ride, asshole. Would you guys have done the same thing?





AshyLarry81 said:


> Had a pax who told me "can you please hurry up. need to get to work asap". So, I figured alright, at least he said please, so I started to go. Not even a mile in, he goes "how close are you". What an impatient dick, so I cancel on his ass and turned right back around. Felt really empowering. Oh yeah - and this was at 4 am in NJ suburbs with no other cars nearby. Good luck getting another ride, asshole. Would you guys have done the same thing?


I pull this template out every time a passenger says he is late. I give them an option, do you still want to continue the ride. I will not go over speed limit because I know you won't pay for my ticket. In case of an accident, you will bail out. 5 out of 10 would shut up the rest 5 will argue. I have cancelled on them and show them the exit door.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Had a pax who told me "can you please hurry up. need to get to work asap". So, I figured alright, at least he said please, so I started to go. Not even a mile in, he goes "how close are you". What an impatient dick, so I cancel on his ass and turned right back around. Felt really empowering. Oh yeah - and this was at 4 am in NJ suburbs with no other cars nearby. Good luck getting another ride, asshole. Would you guys have done the same thing?


oh yeah, thats why i keep doors locked at all times. if there is a bad pax. i cancel and then sit there until i get satiasfaction of looking at his pissed face. LOL


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

eltakasaaiya said:


> I pull this template out every time a passenger says he is late. I give them an option, do you still want to continue the ride. I will not go over speed limit because I know you won't pay for my ticket. In case of an accident, you will bail out. 5 out of 10 would shut up the rest 5 will argue. I have cancelled on them and show them the exit door.


my plate is my middle finger lol


----------



## Highroller90 (May 1, 2016)

Good for you. I hope skipping your wages was worth it.


----------



## dylanborja (Oct 25, 2018)

I accepted a request in the IAD airport waiting lot last night. I proceeded to start my car. A few seconds after that I received a text message from my rider reading “Door 5 arrivals. ASAP please”. I tapped on it and mid reply composition I received a call from my rider. I answered it and after confirming their name they proceeded to ask if I was on my way. I thought to myself “not if I keep talking to you” but I replied that I was on my way which soon became true as I made my way to the terminal as soon as I ended the call. The thought did not cross my mind at the time but even looking back now I see no merit in canceling them because that would only pass them on shortly afterward to the next driver in the queue who would be none the wiser.

On a similar note, one of my pet peeves while driving for Uber or Lyft (it doesn’t really matter as it has happened with both) is riders who cancel when you are stuck in traffic on the way to pick them up, especially when they are in a hard to access place like a crowed train station entrance or airport terminal, when it is unlikely that the same traffic will not affect the next driver who gets their subsequent request. I especially get a kick out of it when I am the one who gets their request twice, which goes to show that when a driver gets a request they are usually the best match in terms of picking up the rider as soon as possible with an emphasis on possible. There are exceptions to this of course.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

DocT said:


> Had that happen to me as well. Pax kept texting me to hurry up to his location. I pull over to reply I'm enroute and should be there shortly. Texts me back in all caps why I'm not moving! I pull over again and reply "You are forcing me to pull over to a safe area just to reply back to your messages. It is illegal for drivers to text and drive at the same time." Pax cancels, and I collect the cancellation fee.


Good one.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

dylanborja said:


> I accepted a request in the IAD airport waiting lot last night. I proceeded to start my car. A few seconds after that I received a text message from my rider reading "Door 5 arrivals. ASAP please". I tapped on it and mid reply composition I received a call from my rider. I answered it and after confirming their name they proceeded to ask if I was on my way. I thought to myself "not if I keep talking to you" but I replied that I was on my way which soon became true as I made my way to the terminal as soon as I ended the call. The thought did not cross my mind at the time but even looking back now I see no merit in canceling them because that would only pass them on shortly afterward to the next driver in the queue who would be none the wiser.
> 
> On a similar note, one of my pet peeves while driving for Uber or Lyft (it doesn't really matter as it has happened with both) is riders who cancel when you are stuck in traffic on the way to pick them up, especially when they are in a hard to access place like a crowed train station entrance or airport terminal, when it is unlikely that the same traffic will not affect the next driver who gets their subsequent request. I especially get a kick out of it when I am the one who gets their request twice, which goes to show that when a driver gets a request they are usually the best match in terms of picking up the rider as soon as possible with an emphasis on possible. There are exceptions to this of course.


Airports are a special case because you might get kicked to the back of the queue if you cancel. The point of cancelling on them in general, especially if you collect the fee, is to train them for the next time.


----------



## dylanborja (Oct 25, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Airports are a special case because you might get kicked to the back of the queue if you cancel. The point of cancelling on them in general, especially if you collect the fee, is to train them for the next time.


I find that Uber and Lyft are partly to blame for not informing riders exactly how the airport queue works or that there even is one in the first place and that we drivers don't just magically teleport out of nowhere to pick them up, or are some riders (more likely not) just ignorant? The staging area in all three of my local airports are 5 minutes minimum to the terminal and that is just travel time and does not account for traffic both getting out of the lot when many other drivers are trying to do so at the same time and also on the way and at the terminal itself during airport rush hour. This can really test the patience of a lot of riders not to mention drivers. But good riders and drivers always prevail as long as everyone is respectful and understanding of everyone else. Why would I not want to pick you up as soon as humanly possible? What reason could I possibly have of intentionally delaying the process which is earning a living? This is not a game for me but a source of income until I get a college education.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

ABC....Always Be .....uh, s(C)huffling.....


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

DocT said:


> Had that happen to me as well. Pax kept texting me to hurry up to his location. I pull over to reply I'm enroute and should be there shortly. Texts me back in all caps why I'm not moving! I pull over again and reply "You are forcing me to pull over to a safe area just to reply back to your messages. It is illegal for drivers to text and drive at the same time." Pax cancels, and I collect the cancellation fee.


Well done! Clap clap clap clap clap clap!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> Good one.





freddieman said:


> Well done! Clap clap clap clap clap clap!


OMG, my post was from 3 years ago. And I still remember that cancelled ride.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The only thing that saved this lady was that I knew that it was going to be a big cahoona unicorn fare. So she got off with just a reprimand.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

DocT said:


> OMG, my post was from 3 years ago. And I still remember that cancelled ride.


Dang, never look at thread date...lol. Who digs up these old threads?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The only thing that saved this lady was that I knew that it was going to be a big cahoona unicorn fare. So she got off with just a reprimand.
> 
> View attachment 269240


Now I need to know why was she nervous. You can't just leave me hangin'.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Airports are a special case because you might get kicked to the back of the queue if you cancel. The point of cancelling on them in general, especially if you collect the fee, is to train them for the next time.


Ok...I give up...

What makes you think...

That cancelling puts you...

To the end of the airport queue line...???

Rakos


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MHR said:


> Now I need to know why was she nervous.


That he was gonna do the middle of the night Shuffle


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> Now I need to know why was she nervous. You can't just leave me hangin'.


Nervous disposition I guess. At 3:45am I was 10 minutes from picking her up. From her house to the airport is a 60 minute trip at that time. Her flight was scheduled to leave at 6:30am.

I worked in a nice little +$12 longhaul and still got her there before 5am.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Had a group one time...

Going to the baseball game...

He mentioned we needed to hurry a bit...

I responded...

"this is when you take out the 20 dollar bill"...8>)

Immediately he took out the bill...

And placed it on the console...

When I sped up and made a light...

He moved it towards me...

When we caught a light he moved it back..

We made it in good style...

I got the $20 bill for a tip...8>)

Honestly.. one of the funnest rides ever...

Rakos








PS. You can buy a LOT of bananas for $20


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Ok...I give up...
> 
> What makes you think...
> 
> ...


I actually never tested it out but we were told that If we cancel or didn't accept a ride while in the queue then we would be dropped to the back. If pax canceled or short trip we get right back in our place. I rarely work the airport so I've only ever seen the pax cancel and i got another ping right away. 
Do you think uber was monkeying around with me?


----------



## dylanborja (Oct 25, 2018)

freddieman said:


> Dang, never look at thread date...lol. Who digs up these old threads?


I found it via a Google search about riders asking drivers to hurry just to read other people's experiences.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

dylanborja said:


> I accepted a request in the IAD airport waiting lot last night. I proceeded to start my car. A few seconds after that I received a text message from my rider reading "Door 5 arrivals. ASAP please". I tapped on it and mid reply composition I received a call from my rider. I answered it and after confirming their name they proceeded to ask if I was on my way. I thought to myself "not if I keep talking to you" but I replied that I was on my way which soon became true as I made my way to the terminal as soon as I ended the call. The thought did not cross my mind at the time but even looking back now I see no merit in canceling them because that would only pass them on shortly afterward to the next driver in the queue who would be none the wiser.
> 
> On a similar note, one of my pet peeves while driving for Uber or Lyft (it doesn't really matter as it has happened with both) is riders who cancel when you are stuck in traffic on the way to pick them up, especially when they are in a hard to access place like a crowed train station entrance or airport terminal, when it is unlikely that the same traffic will not affect the next driver who gets their subsequent request. I especially get a kick out of it when I am the one who gets their request twice, which goes to show that when a driver gets a request they are usually the best match in terms of picking up the rider as soon as possible with an emphasis on possible. There are exceptions to this of course.


Mistake #1.........."I accepted a request in the IAD airport waiting lot last night."

Mistake #2........once you got a text from the pax stating ANYTHING regarding "ASAP" it is an automatic shuffle.

Mistake #3........after making Mistake #2 and you got a call from the pax, that would be his death knell. By you shuffling, makes him wait EVEN LONGER! LOLOL, eff him!!!


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

it happened to me, the minutes i got the call she called me , hurry up, she was so rude but i took the beat , she wants to go the airport and she was late . she kept asking me to speed. i refused , she was not happy and gave me 1 star , i called uber about the feedback she gave me they done nothing about it. from now on,if anyone rushes me ..yes ,,i will cancel their ass


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Panjnyguy said:


> it happened to me, the minutes i got the call she called me , hurry up, she was so rude but i took the beat , she wants to go the airport and she was late . she kept asking me to speed. i refused , she was not happy and gave me 1 star , i called uber about the feedback she gave me they done nothing about it. from now if anyone rushes me ..yes ,,i will cancel their ass


I've had a few people give me the "hey I'm in a bit of a hurry" routine.

My stock answer...........

"I will get you to your destination as quickly AND SAFELY as possible". Heavy emphasis on the capitalized part.

Never had a pax question me about my driving after that nugget was dropped on them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Had a pax who told me "can you please hurry up. need to get to work asap". So, I figured alright, at least he said please, so I started to go. Not even a mile in, he goes "how close are you". What an impatient dick, so I cancel on his ass and turned right back around. Felt really empowering. Oh yeah - and this was at 4 am in NJ suburbs with no other cars nearby. Good luck getting another ride, asshole. Would you guys have done the same thing?


Ratings DEMAND you strand him.

For self preservation.

Its the Uber Way !


----------



## JaxUberDude (Jan 26, 2016)

I would have called him back and asked if he were wearing comfortable shoes before I cancelled him


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

If a pool/shared rider demands I hurry up they get 1/2 starred easy at the end. Especially the ones that don't understand how pools work and complain with other pax in the car. The other pax have to go places too bish


----------

